# Wat ge niet wilt dat u geschiedt



## elroy

Also, shouldn't the quote in your signature say 

Wat *je  * niet wilt dat u geschiedt, doe dat ook een ander niet

?

I've only done a little bit of Dutch but I'm pretty sure that's a typo!


----------



## Irell

thanks to you to Elroy!!!

ge or gij was used a long time ago, my grandmother used to say it that way!

but you're right in modern Dutch it would be:

wat je niet wilt dat jou geschiedt, doe dat ook een ander niet.

Erg leuk om iemand tegen te komen die wat Nederlands kent   

groetjes,
Irelle


----------



## Irell

thanks to you TOO I mean

by the way

wat u niet wilt dat u geschiedt, etc. is fine as well

u = Sie, jij = du

just 'you'... much better. Do you know if that's only in English? I don't know any other lenguage.

Bye,
Irelle


----------



## elroy

Irell said:
			
		

> thanks to you to Elroy!!!
> 
> ge or gij was used a long time ago, my grandmother used to say it that way!
> 
> but you're right in modern Dutch it would be:
> 
> wat je niet wilt dat jou geschiedt, doe dat ook een ander niet.
> 
> Erg leuk om iemand tegen te komen die wat Nederlands kent
> 
> groetjes,
> Irelle



Dankeje wel, Irelle!    Ich ben een maand in Amsterdam geweest en heb daar een beetje Nederlands gelert!  Ik vind het een mooie taal en wil meer leren!  Ik vind het ook erg leuk, dat wij hier iemand uit Nederland kunnen hebben!


----------



## elroy

Irell said:
			
		

> thanks to you TOO I mean
> 
> by the way
> 
> wat u niet wilt dat u geschiedt, etc. is fine as well
> 
> u = Sie, jij = du
> 
> just 'you'... much better. Do you know if that's only in English? I don't know any other lenguage.
> 
> Bye,
> Irelle



Well, I can only answer this question about the languages I know or have studied.

There is also no difference in Arabic and Hebrew.
There is a difference in Spanish, French, Italian, German, and Dutch.
In Norwegian (and I think the other Scandinavian languages) there is a difference but the formal/polite form is very seldom used.


----------



## Grytolle

Hmm, sorry voor deze onderwerpsherleving.. Ik ben de ganse nacht wakker gebleven  Het lijkt mij in ieder geval beter in deze topic te posten dan een nieuwe te creëren.

Bestaat het tweede deel van deze uitdrukking ook als "dat en doet een ander niet"? Of heb ik me dat zo maar verzonnen?


----------



## HKK

Zo heb ik het nog nooit gehoord, maar het lijkt mij niet onmogelijk. Als ik mij niet vergis heb jij je Nederlands in Oost-Vlaanderen geleerd, Grytolle. Mijn grootouders wonen daar en zij gebruiken af en toe een ontkenning met en-niet, zoals "'k En weet het niet." 

Trouwens, ge/gij is in het grootste deel van Vlaanderen geen grootmoedertaal, maar daar hebben we het nu niet over


----------



## Grytolle

Ik kan mij echt niet herinneren waar ik deze uitdrukking in die vorm zou hebben gehoord of gezien :S

Nee, ik heb het hier in Zweden geleerd, aan de universiteit van Gothenburg en door surfen/chatten


----------



## Joannes

*En ... niet* is een archaïsche ontkenning he, gegeven dat *gij* en *geschieden* ook eerder archaïsch zijn (allez, in Nederland toch, wat die eerste betreft), zou dat de oorzaak van uw collocatie-idee kunnen zijn.


----------

